
Brussels says new GDPR law doesn't apply to EU - ma2rten
https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/967585/gdpr-eu-personal-data-hack-leak-personal-data-brussels
======
qz3
_The burden of compliance lead to many businesses scrambling to meet the
deadline or else they would pay fines up to £17.5million (€20million)._

I can't hear this anymore.

------
txdv
The express is a newspaper owned by Richard Desmond, who "hailed Ukip success
in securing EU referendum".

